# Baby Back foiling sauce



## waterswat (May 10, 2013)

Going to be doing my first smoke ever tomorrow and its going to be Baby Back Ribs. I have them rubbed and in the fridge. It is my understanding that I should use the 2-2-1 method for Baby Backs. I was looking and wondering what a good foiling sauce would be that is fairly easy. I was thinking apple juice, maple syrup and some bbq sauce? I have no idea if that will even taste good or not. Being its my first smoke I would like something proven and somewhat easy I guess. Thanks for any help! Looking forward to earning my first smokin wings tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## s2k9k (May 10, 2013)

Must be going to be a rib weekend! Someone else just asked about ribs tonight, you will find some good ideas here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140814/hey-i-need-a-good-rib-rub#post_979633


----------



## cecil (May 11, 2013)

I just use apple juice in the foil. Turns out great.


----------



## fwismoker (May 11, 2013)

I just tried this from JJ's recipe book...except i added a couple table spoons of apple cider vinegar and used AlAGA syrup and no molasses. I'll let you know how it works out. 

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses


----------



## seenred (May 11, 2013)

The link Dave gave you has a foiling juice recipe in it by chefJimmyJ.  It's my new favorite for foiling ribs.  

Red


----------



## fwismoker (May 11, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> The link Dave gave you has a foiling juice recipe in it by chefJimmyJ. It's my new favorite for foiling ribs.
> 
> Red


Red, JJ posted the one i pasted above recently... i'll let you know which one i like better.


----------



## waterswat (May 13, 2013)

I did two racks and in one foil I used apple juice, Pure WI maple syrup and brown sugar. On the other rack I substituted the maple syrup with honey and they both turned out great. Thanks for the replies.


----------

